# Bobcat SxS's



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone seen these?

diesel one looks pretty good!
http://www.bobcat.com/newbreed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty tough, probably designed more for work than plan though. If I had a farm I'd have to definately look into one!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It actually doesn't look all that bad! It looks WAY better than the Honda Big Red, which was a complete fail on Honda's part. lol

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

94blacksnk said:


> It actually doesn't look all that bad! It looks WAY better than the Honda Big Red, which was a complete fail on Honda's part. lol
> 
> Brenton


:agreed:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Epic Fail on Honda's part.
It's like they did it on purpose....:aargh4:
You can't possibly tellme that an engineer designed the bodywork,stepped back and looked at it, and said "This is gonna steal the market from the Rhino,RZR, and Teryx." LOL !!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you gotta remember where the engineer's are from.................


Where as Polaris' are here in America...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks like Bobcat is targeting the Utility market. Like the Mule,Ranger,etc. Honda made a big deal over the Big Red and it was a let down IMO. Come on, we're talking about the guys who brought us the Pilot,Odyssey,and TRX250R !! I expected more from them. Atleast Polaris got with the program and redesigned the Ranger to look awesome.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

would be nice to have the front attachments... when someone gets stuck, just lift them up outta the mud.. LOL


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks cool but im still set on a Camander


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw this test on the new j-deer. I was surprised when I watched the video on line. Good power plant & suspension.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a co worker that bought a big red sxs and that thing is a turd .. but coker has a john deere gator that he was goin to put a turbo on it .. haven't talked to him in awhile .. so don't know if he ever did


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

This things are pretty big in person. They have a few at the Bobcat dealer I use. They seem alot better now than a few years ago, Im gonna try and get them to let me demo one.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

id love to have a diesel one it should be able to turn some big tires with the diesel


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I see them almost every day theres a stealer near my work ive been checking it out for some time now and always thought i would like to beat on one and they have nice ground clearence too.


----------

